# More on aftermarket hoods (for us 04 GTO guys/gals)



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I got this rapid response from pfyc.com about the Carbon Fiber looks and weight. I thought I would share it with others. Sounds like I can not only save paint and prep money but shave off another 13 lbs.



"Hi Max:

If you go to the GTO Banshee hood page in our store, then look for the 
additional photos link:

Additional Photos: 1 2 3

Click numbers 1 and 2 for pictures of a carbon fiber hood on a black 
car. The owner applied clear coat, but no paint. It looks excellent.

A stock GTO hood weighs 42lbs, a fiberglass Banshee hood weighs 31lbs, 
and a carbon fiber Banshee hood weighs 29lbs."

Thought I would share this info.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Your saving some weight at least :cool


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah, plus I figured if it came with a Banshee sticker I would gain the obligitory 5HP from the Banshee "free sticker mod." Which would put me roughly at about 405hp and about 3500 lbs!!  :cheers


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

you got the links?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah sure,

Be advised there are cheaper options out there but you got what you pay for.
I will show you the one I want as the first option:

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....de=GT1234&Product_Count=0&Category_Code=GTEXT

RK Sport Hood:

http://www.rksport.com/product/p_09011100/view_detail

I also found an entire body kit for under a grand (minus hood) but I had a bad experience with a body kit and speed bumps on my lowered 350Z and will never do it again but in case it is your cup of tea I will post that too so check this out:

http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html

Click on Hoods. You will also see the SLP Ram Air Hood on this page.

I have bought from all 3 in the past couple of years so I am not hesitant to reccomend any of them (vendors.)


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

hey Max are you going to get LT's for your goat? JW b/c Kooks makes a good set of LT's that are supposed to give you about a 30RWHP gain :cool So what hood are you going to go with again?


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

nm you have a Banshe hood on their? Is it CF or not? :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Clear coated carbon fiber is a cool look. I ran lowers on my racebike that way for 1 year. My question would be repair cost, or if the carbon fiber could be repaired. I know fiberglass can. When we trashed lowers on the bike they went to the dump.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Jim,

I saw the cooks, I am gonna see what the prices do but yeah I like to live on the edge and I am gonna get L/T's. SLP has a L/T set coming out too and I think prices will drop next month. I don't plan on staying in Cali next year. Actually Nashville is one of the places I am considering, I have lots of good ole boys' at Crawford Z Car in TN. I love TN and their laws and taxes. By the time my smog comes due (4 more years) I won't be in CA. As for the hood I go back and forth between CF and Fiberglass but it will be one of the two.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I saw the cooks, I am gonna see what the prices do but yeah I like to live on the edge and I am gonna get L/T's. SLP has a L/T set coming out too and I think prices will drop next month. I don't plan on staying in Cali next year. Actually Nashville is one of the places I am considering, I have lots of good ole boys' at Crawford Z Car in TN. I love TN and their laws and taxes. By the time my smog comes due (4 more years) I won't be in CA. As for the hood I go back and forth between CF and Fiberglass but it will be one of the two.



I am going to do the same as you and get tubes for my CA car. I have planned everything out though.
First, I am going to get my cam, springs, oil pump, timing set, and push rods installed.
Second, Get everything tuned for smog. Save program as smog legal tune.
Third, get tubes put on. Cut off resonators and piping up to where the tubes would connect to the exhaust. Make a new bolt up flange where the headers meet. Weld in a replacement tube for place where resonators used to be, OR... get a set of cut outs and put these in place of the resonators.
Save manifolds and cats and cut off after second bung for O2 sensors. 
Fourth, Get everything tuned for pure power. Save program as street tune.

Finally, when I have to get the exhaust put back on for smog, reload smog legal tune and rebolt up the exhaust manifolds and cats back to original spot via the bolt up flange. No more resonators and a quick 2 hour exhaust change out for smogging.

I know it sounds like a lot, but it will be the way I want the car and will be smogable.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Dizzam you're the man!

The Cooks may ease your labor a little they sell a pair of L/T's with cats for 1099.00 and then you could buy some sims and make a straight through and just interchange the race pipe with the cats and have those two programs. Or else you can buy their resonator version and for 300 they sell a cat pipe extension for 300 bucks that you could slap in there. This SMOG crap is ridiclous in CA man, the cow farts accumalate more methane and ozone pollution than my car does!    

Here is their configurations for the Cook's. I just found this site today and I am gonna get me some L/T's and a new SLP MAF and TB. Screw the hood man they are saying over on another website that with the Cook Headers and SLP Throttlebody they are dynoing 30 more HP to the rear wheels at Tbyrne! This site is cheaper though that I found. http://www.rapidmotorsports.com/mod...atId=1&intSubCatId=1&intModelId=4&intYearId=9

V-Town in da house! Hey, have you heard from Brandon yet? I can PM you my cell to forward to him I haven't talked to him in over a year. Last I knew he was working at FlowMaster! L8trs.

KKS-6700 Kooks Stainless Steel 1-3/4 Long Tube Headers $799.99 
KKS-6700C Kooks 1-3/4" Header System with Catalytic Converters $1,134.99 
KKS-6700CC Kooks Stainless Steel 3" Flow Tubes with Cats $359.99 
KKS-6700OC Kooks 1-3/4" Off-Road Header System $999.99 
KKS-6701 Kooks Stainless Steel 1-7/8" Long Tube Headers $809.99 
KKS-6701C Kooks 1-7/8" Stainless Steel Header Complete System $1,142.99 
KKS-6701CC Kooks Stainless Steel 3" Off-Road Flow Tubes $229.99 
KKS-6701OC Kooks 1-7/8" Stainless Steel Header Complete Off-Road System $1,009.99 
KKS-GTOEXT O2 Harness Extensions for Kooks GTO Headers $39.99 
KKS-SIMM Post Cat Oxygen Sensor Simulators $109.99


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Here is more.

http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=258395

It has a huge pic of where you could cut and flange if needed if you DIY.


We are now taking orders for the Kooks GTO long tube headers! These headers are designed to give your GTO the performance increase that it deserves!. Dyno proven gains of over 30hp have been seen! Manufactured from 1 3/4" and 1 7/8" mandrel bent 304 stainless with 3/8" flanges and 3" collectors. Includes A.I.R. tubes and O2 sensors as original. 

1 3/4" primaries are designed for stock or modified GTOs with air intake systems. 1 7/8" primaries are designed for cars with aftermarket camshaft and heads.

Part numbers and pricing is -

6700-C 1 3/4" x 3" Headers w/3" Catted Connection Pipes $1199.99 
6701-C 1 7/8" x 3" Headers w/ 3" Catted Connection Pipes $1209.99 

6700-OC 1 3/4" x 3" Headers w/3" Offroad Connection Pipes $1059.99 
6701-OC 1 7/8" x 3" Headers w/3" Offroad Connection Pipes $1069.99

6700 1 3/4" x 3" Stainless Headers Only $829.99 
6701 1 7/8" x 3" Stainless Headers Only $839.99 

6700-CC 3" Catted Connection Pipes - Stainless (to catback) $379.99 
6701-CC 3" Catted Connection Pipes - Stainless (to catback) $239.99 

109004 O2 Sensor (12" Extension Harness for GTO) $44.99 
8024 Gasket (For GTO) $18.99


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

This is who I will be going through (Rapid Motorsports) to buy the Kook's LT's. For the price you can't beat them. No cats for me. The only cats I will need will be on the original manifolds when the car is due for smog. Tubes and extensions are all you need. You can get the other two O2 sensors tuned out, so why waste the money on the simms when they are not needed. 

P.S. I have been slacking on Brandon. Haven't found time to get a hold of him. I know he doesn't work at Flowmaster anymore and if you talk to him, he will express his extreme dislike for the manufacturing side of the company.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Yo so I need to follow your proggession then it sounds like you have BIG plans. You gonna be out at Sac Raceway this season? Let me know a Wednesday and I will go and probably find "B" out there somewhere with "mom."

"P.S. I have been slacking on Brandon. Haven't found time to get a hold of him. I know he doesn't work at Flowmaster anymore and if you talk to him, he will express his extreme dislike for the manufacturing side of the company."

BWHAHAH, yeah that sounds like him, he got screwed on his other job too lol. Sad because he really knows allot of stuff about cars man especially F-Bod's. He has turned a wrench and raced 2 or 3 of my cars.

I'll catch up to him I just remmebered I have one of his business cards from his detailing business!

L8TR!

P.S. I like the Cooks too but my FireHawk w/o cats was a loud smelly, nasty mess at idle man... Fast 12 sec car though. Have you even seen anyone put an exhaust cut out in the engine bay?? ; 100 dollar mod.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Thats cool Max that you are getting the Kooks :cheers Do you have a hood on your car though b/c from your picture it looks like you do. Yea after you get your LT's im asuming with high flow cats :confused and the slp throttle body and your intake you should be in the 380-400s pretty easy. Thats going to be sweet. BTW screw the hood performance is always a better way to invest your money. Also that would be pretty sweet in you moved to TN. They really dont care about emissions too much. arty: Later :cheers


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Yo so I need to follow your proggession then it sounds like you have BIG plans. You gonna be out at Sac Raceway this season? Let me know a Wednesday and I will go and probably find "B" out there somewhere with "mom."
> 
> P.S. I like the Cooks too but my FireHawk w/o cats was a loud smelly, nasty mess at idle man... Fast 12 sec car though. Have you even seen anyone put an exhaust cut out in the engine bay?? ; 100 dollar mod.


I don't know if I will be racing this season, I am actually thinking about just working on the car this season with the occasional car show and cruise. I took it to the track last season and put up a bunch of crappy numbers. I just get so anxious at the track. Cutting bad 60 foots and shifting poorly are my main problems. I couldn't get traction through the better part of the first 3 gears. Going to take a bit of time for the cam and the headers, but maybe finished by the summer. Got to take care of the suspension on the old GTO also. These are my two main priorities for the next few months, along with the occasional snowboard trips. 
And for the headers on your hawk, did you have the car tuned after you had everything installed. Did you have a cam with this car because the rough idle would lead me to ask this?


----------

